# Steer attacks farmer



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

A local farmer here in my area was recently attacked by his granddaughters 4H steer. Out of the blue, poor guy had no idea. The result was he was life flighted to a Columbus hospital with multiple broken bones and in critical condition. This steer has been handled it’s whole life in preparation for this years county fair. I personally have two ( a steer and a young heifer) cows and these are my first ever. After hearing this story I can’t help but wonder what would stop my cows from turning on me and doing the same. My question for you cow veterans out there is do you have any experience with this? Any warning signs to look for?


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

There's likely something more that's not being told.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

I personally haven’t spoke with him to get the whole story. I have only heard what the local news and others have said so... yea I’m sure there’s more to it


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

You hear stories of tame animals causing pain every year.....root cause is almost always human ignorance and complacency......

My son learned to keep stock sense prevalent the hard way when our boar cut his buttock...be freindly.....but never completely trust.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

I have two young children myself and I haven’t allowed them within reach of these cows since the cows where small. My steer was a bottle calf and tends to get excited when the grain comes out so for that reason I started feeding him grain with a wall between us. I have a separate feed room in the barn I keep the grain in and a small door I open that’s directly above his feeder. I feel much safer feeding him now.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

At the moment I only feed grain to my cows and goats about once a week. My original intention for this was to help the cows associate me with good things. And not fear me so much, I’m not looking for pets here just a somewhat calm cow I don’t half to worry about when I’m in the pasture with them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not trust cattle completely or daydream while working with them. Injuries are common.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I used to have lunch at the stockyard sale every Wednesday just to see the butt whipping the auction workers would take while selling cattle. some bulls would almost scale the 5' fence after smashing a couple of guy real bad.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

A couple of years ago a farmer a couple of counties over, went to break ice in a pond for 30 heifers that were well handled get in your pocket types......they crowded in on him and he fell in the freezing water....his wife was in the truck 100' away and couldnt help in time.
Stock sense.....learn it, feel it and live..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This one could lay down some hurt:


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

That’s one impressive long horn... 

I’m assuming the steer will be butchered rather than taken to the county fair. I won’t be taking my kids through that cattle barn if he’s in it anyways. Personally if it was mine I would butcher him and his momma if she was my brood cow. Don’t need any of those genetics stying in my herd


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A old friend of mine's father was trying to load a Bull one afternoon, by himself... The bull pinned him against a fence rail and kicked him, then stepped on him. He was unconscious for 2 hours.
He tried to hide it from his wife and that lasted from the kitchen door to the kitchen table. He was ebony black from his sternum to his knees.
Multiple clots and was in the hospital for almost 2 weeks. Drug his right leg after that and was never the same, even mentally.
What caused it? The bull just spooked. He had never been a problem before.
The guy's two sons went out to the lot the next afternoon and shot it where it stood and dozed it into a pit.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Second Hand; are you sure that you have a steer? Your post makes me think that you have little experience with cattle.

On the other hand, the posts replying to you are all correct; never put blind faith in an animal that can hurt you. Even an old tame milk cow will gore you if she thinks you will endanger her newborn calf.

I have had bulls that would stand for me an let me lift their feet for treatment, but I've had steers so wild that I had to pull them into the stock trailer with a tractor. (Never kept horses, too small-time) There is a reason that most cattle auction rings have a safety wall for the workers. I was examining the scar on a dehorned heifer once and she kicked at me. Had I been six inches closer she would have brained me. A cow can scratch her ear with her hind foot.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Yea I have had these two cows since last spring and they are my first. Thus the reason for this post, I’m learning. And yes I’m sure he’s a steer I seen his boys fall off shortly after I picked him up it looked pretty gross at the time. But I keep the iodine on his fleshy patch that was left, he was much smaller back then and I wasn’t to intimidated. I’m guessing he’s close to 900 lbs now


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

My reminder for me to be more careful. No tongue in cheak. We will learn more I hope. All the best for him.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Different breeds of cattle are more likely to be mean or dangerous. Try to select those breeds that are known for good temperament. That rules out all males of the dairy breeds.

Bottle raised cattle are known to be dangerous. They don't have the proper respect for humans. Try to keep cattle that were raised by their mamas.

Get rid of any cattle that show bad temperament. Do not breed them.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"Get rid of any cattle that show bad temperament. Do not breed them."
As good advice as ever given by a stockman. It was said of a friend that he would walk into a corral and punch heifers with his cane. Those that spooked went to market, those that just turned and looked at him became mama cows on his place.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

an acquaintance of mine was in the pen the day before he was going to send his steer to the butcher. nobody knows what happened, but the steer killed him. it was well handled all it's life.. 
sometimes the animal is just feeling playful, but you are no match for it's game..


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

My most dangerous cow was one that I bottle raised. She was a great momma but wasn't afraid of me so I was extra careful with her. She'd have good days and bad days and I simply never turned my back on her and never, never let her get me anywhere that I could not get out of. I kept her around because I could call her and she'd come running and then all the rest of the would follow. Made for easy moving, easy penning, and easy feeding.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I bottle raised a calf and he never had a mean bone in his body but when he got big enough I could no longer shove him around then he had to go. Hubby could shake a little stick at him and he'd back off but I could hit him with a baseball bat between the eyes and he thought I was giving him love taps. He merely wanted to lean on me which was ok when we were out in the open but not so ok when I needed to clean his stall or feed him in there because he'd pen me against the wall and I couldn't budge him. He thought he was a dog not a steer and it truly made me sick to send him to the sale barn but sick is better than dead.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am sorry this man has been injured, hoping for a full, fast recovery! 

I was told when I first came on this board to ALWAYS beware of my bull, especially since he was hand raised. I took that advice very seriously (thank you G. Seddon!!). Even though I can walk up to my now 2200 lb Red Brangus with a little Seminal thrown in for good measure bull, I don't. Even though I could rub his ears and head while on the same side of the fence, I don't. I can fly spray him as long as he has a flake of alfalfa, but I only reach over the fence to do so. He is a lovely boy, I don't want him to be the death of me though. I almost had a heart attack a little while back when my daughter and grand kids were doing my barn chores for me one day. My bull wandered in, and instead of grabbing the kids and getting them out of his range, my daughter was taking pictures of my small framed 10 year old grand daughter petting the bull...suffice to say I YELLED at her to never, ever trust a bull, steer, cow, or calf. EVER. When my cattle come up near my barn, I make all of my ranch workers move away and give them space, while I go get the gator and pull them back out of the barn area with cubes. 

Hoping no one here will be foolish enough to trust their livestock. I don't even trust my horses all the way, they are 1200 pounds of prey animal, and in a spook they will run over whatever is in their way.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

GORGEOUS LONGHORN by the way!! I'm a Texan, I love me some nice looking Longhorns!


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

My heifer was a bottle calf I raised as well but here temperament is a lot different than the steers. She stays cautious of me when I’m in the pasture, keeps her distance. She will however let me walk up and pet her when she’s eating grain. She is a Hereford cross and will likely be very large when fully grown so I hope she keeps this same temperament. I don’t want a spooky cow that is hard to deal with but I also don’t want a cow that thinks it’s a 1400lb puppy dog. I am planning on adding handling pens and a head gate to help with the safety side of things this summer. They are at the size now I don’t think I want to worm/dr them without being constrained.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Just received a update on the farmer today...

He's doing pretty good. They thought his leg would require dozens of surgeries but they think they fixed it in 2. Face is healing. Pelvis is ok. Originally it was said it was crushed. That's not true. Guess the steer was just spooked. Never meant to hurt him. 

Guess even the puppy dog easy handling cows can do some major damage when spooked


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This one could lay down some hurt:


Beautiful longhorn. I sure hate to see that horn between those rails though.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks for this thread, I have two more weeks to finish feeding out a steer...he is getting more and more comfortable with me and I am trying to always be mindful of his strength and agility as he eagerly anticipates his grain ration. I think I will reconfigure where his trough is so that I don't have to cross paths with him as he gallops up...it would be a shame to not be able to enjoy him later...


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

I don’t think I would have any trouble enjoying a steer that trampled me if I survived. Might make the beef taste better if fact. 

Still learning a little about what happened to this guy. He is in his 80’s and not to steady on his feet anymore. He was in the same stall with the steer cleaning up with the steer tied up to the corner. Guess he stumbled into the rear of the steer and spooked him. The steer did what cows do and tried to escape whatever touched his rear end. Trampled the poor guy in the stall in the process. His son told me he has asked him many times not to fool with the cows without him but he didn’t listen this time. That man has been living and farming that piece of ground for his whole life guess he has a hard time with the notion of retiring. This event just might force that retirement though.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't post to much but had to pipe in when I read this thread. I knew two people who were severely injured by cattle. One a vet and the other a long time cattle raiser who was elderly at the time of injury.

The elderly man was helping move a bull into a breeding pen and had to move the bull past a pen holding another bull. The bull they were moving had always been gentle and even tempered but for some reason didn't like the way the second bull looked at him and went off, slamming the old man against the railing then dancing around on his chest. Broke every rib, broke his back. Amazingly enough he survived. Walked with a cane. I asked him if the bull was delicious. He just laughed and said 'he shore was'.

The second was a seasoned vet who was trying to pull a dead calf from a heifer. Cow had never been handled, was in agony, and as the vet approached, she bolted, reared and hit him in the face with a hoof. Shattered his cheekbone and upper jaw. He had two surgeries to be put back together and looked like he had been hit in the face with a baseball bat.

So it doesn't matter if you know what you are doing or think you know the animal that you are working with. Cattle are big and powerful, and if they set their mind to it, unpredictable animals and you need to be on guard around them 24-7 and if you have kids, teach them to do the same....which is why I have chickens. Rooster gets out of line, I pick him up and carry him around with me. Can't do that with a half ton of young bull.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

cattle can be very unpredictable as badlander said.

years ago my dad came to get me to help him pull a calf on a big heifer. when we got there I said she looks plenty healthy!
dad said oh she cant get up. we got out of the truck, dad walked towards her and I grabbed the calf puller out of the back of the truck.

she jumped up knocked dad down and started to gore him, I ran to him and started whacking her over the head with the calf puller. this allowed him to crawl under the truck. she then went after me, after the second lap around the truck I managed to jump up into the bed.

good times, everyone was ok and we roped her and pulled the calf.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Always have a cow dog with you when handling cows. Doesn't matter what breed as long as the breed is known to work cows.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 11, 2019)

Have seen a lot of posts from people that have raised cattle by hand (bottle fed, etc.) and are shocked when the animal has no respect for them and gets pushy or nasty when grown. They cannot understand why the rest of us tell them to butcher it out instead of keeping it for a et (I have known several who raised bull calves on bottles, didn't castrate, etc. and suddenly were surprised by the animal going through their little wire fence, or attacking another animal on the farm. They say stuff like he was never hurt so why did he do that? They don't believe it when others tell them that a bull is not a pet, a steer is not a pet, a cow is not a pet, a ram is not a pet, a boar is not a pet, etc. Too much Walt Disney, not enough common sense. 

Secondhandacres: If you have trained your steer for the Fair properly (hopefully your project leader had experience with steers) and you put him in a proper halter with a chain shank with good control, you should be ok for the fair. Make sure you have a double neck rope on him when he is tied at the Fair if you are worried. Make sure you are with your child when he works the steer. Don't send a child in to clean the pen. Tie the steer up when you need to work in the stall or corral. Never turn your back on a steer or cow, no matter how tame. Dairy bulls are meaner than meat bulls too and responsible for more cattle attacks than meat breed bulls.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

NEVER wrap a lead rope around your hand when leading any large animal..
especially bulls and steers, I have heard of severe arm damage from a bull just casually swinging his head to chase a fly off of his back..
the man's arm came off.. at least that is what my neighbor claimed.. I believe it..


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

If one is running cattle, whether it be steers, cows or bulls, one has to have empathy and understanding. If you don't have that, give it away because you will be an accident looking for somewhere to happen. 

Ridgetop mentioned hand rearing animals and the problems people have with them. Hand rearing an animal doesn't have to make for a problem. What makes the problem is the bull calf is not a kitten - and even a kitten brought up without boundaries can end up being an unpleasant animal to have around. Most of the older cows in my herd were hand reared as was one of my best ever bulls. Right from the get-go,_* I*_ am the boss, not them. I will groom then, scratch their ears and horn boss, rub down their legs, and get them used to udder handling if a heifer but do not play games with them - ever! If they push their boundary there is a sharp smack across the nose accompanied with the word NO. It isn't the fault of the animal if they start pushing their owner around, it is the fault of the owner for allowing them to do it and not recognising that their 40kg, pretty little calf is going to grow into an 800kg bull capable of killing them.

As for accidents with any cattle, there is usually a reason behind it and as many of these posts indicate, often the reason is spooking, fear, pain, a cow in heat that a bull can't get to or protection of young. This is where empathy, understanding and plain common sense come into play. Certainly in the scenario of Secondhandacres story, the elderly gentleman should not have been in the stall on his own with the animal, something his son was concerned about. If dealing with an animal in pain, step back for a couple of minutes and look at the best way of dealing with that particular problem. Only fools rush in where angels fear to tread. I once spent the better part of a day walking a steer back to our cattle yards. He had wire wrapped around his lower leg, it was embedded and the flesh was proud. He was obviously in pain but just took it quietly with frequent rest stops for him and we made it without any fuss. The same for a cow with a stuck calf and very unhappy about it.

I would never send an animal off because it turned mean. If a calm animal suddenly turns mean there is a reason for it. Find out the reason. If it's mean to start with it doesn't stay here anyway! 

Ted, good advice that I possibly take for granted as I have two working dogs (BC and Heading) which are always with me. In times of trouble they know to stay well back and not aggravate but I know that if everything did go pear shaped the BC would be hanging off a nose. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

for what it's worth. I was taught to take a dog along when looking for a calf born in the pasture or woods.
the cow will go after the dog before going after a human.
However, these were milk cows, so they had a little more tolerance toward humans..


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> NEVER wrap a lead rope around your hand when leading any large animal..
> especially bulls and steers, I have heard of severe arm damage from a bull just casually swinging his head to chase a fly off of his back..
> the man's arm came off.. at least that is what my neighbor claimed.. I believe it..


Good advice about the lead rope. I think it applies for any livestock -- horses, donkeys, even mini donkeys who are amazingly strong despite their small stature. I'd like to add that folks should use a quick release knot if you need to tie the animal to a post, etc.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

A steer doesn't have to "attack" you. All he has to do is to accidentally knock you down, step on you, or push you into a fence and you might be looking at serious hospital time.

Cattle have no understanding of personal space and they are really strong and heavy. They are wired to get to the feed first and to push to get there. They can hurt you bad without ever having any bad intentions. Often it isn't that they are dangerous. They are dangerous because they are thoughtless and people are fragile.

Be careful and, for Pete's sake, own the heavy equipment, fencing, feeders, chutes, that you need to handle them safely.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Update... the farmer has been released to the local nursing home for some rehab. Sounds like the old man will survive this event. Their have been a ton of good opinions on this whole subject and I have learned to be more cautious around my own cows. So thanks everyone


----------



## ShadowAviator (Jul 22, 2018)

I know I am real late on this, but I wanted join the conversation.

Cows are pretty unpredictable. It gets worse when they are around people or are somewhere they don't know. We had a bull that we gently loaded into a trailer to head to the sale barn. Pretty easy going. At the sale barn, he snaps and tries to kill everyone. Apparently he torn up their gates, too.

We have had a number of cattle that were calm enough you could pet them. My favorite so far was a hereford bull. He was fun to play with. I have seen him fight other bulls, so I knew what he could do. I used to push on his side trying to move him and he would simply shift his weight to counteract me. 

I would never let anyone else do anything with him. I am 24 and have been a cowboy all my life. In other words, I am quick and know what I am doing, and even then its risky. Its very easy to get hurt while handling cattle.

Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

We had cattle when I was young, I watched for head way up, or way down, switching of tail, whites of the eyes showing...
But you can't always tell... We had a bull snap and got three of us down before the 4th finally shot it (a LOT of hamburger that year).
It was just a miracle there was a rifle handy...

We had another bull that used to walk along with its head on the shoulders of kids in the barn lot, cried like a baby if you didn't pay it attention. Funny to see 2,500+ pounds of muscle acting like a lap dog...

I'm of the opinion cattle are a stupid & mean wrapped up in a tough leather bag.
The only 'Safe' cow is chunks wrapped in butcher's paper.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Have you ever watched how cattle deal with each other? The actions that they take with each other, head butting, pushing and shoving, would be quite harmful if done to a human. Cattle are supposed to behave differently around humans.

Raising a cow, bull or steer in the company of humans, without the company of other cattle, makes them learn equality with the humans. That is dangerous. It involves a loss of respect. Then, the code of conduct that should be reserved for cattle-to-cattle behavior comes into play with humans. Sometimes with tragic results.

I believe that bottle calves, including 4-H calves, have a potential for dangerous behavior. I prefer calves that have been raised by their Mama in the company of other calves but with human contact.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Well I’m happy to report I seen the old man in August at our local county fair good as new. That steer that attack him was in the very same fair. Seems the steer was simply spooked and in a small space when he trampled the old man. He was very lucky the event wasn’t worse. The whole thing makes me keep a closer eye on my own cattle when I’m in close proximity of them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I had forgotten about this. I'm glad you didn't. 
I'm glad the farmer survived and apparently is no worse for wear. He was one of the few lucky ones.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad to hear he had recovered.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

You can be almost certain, that when you hear animals attack people, than the person attacked did something not right...
Knowingly or accidentally...
And since animals are even "things" in English language and US Laws, some people relay dont treat them right and/or with respect...
Good to hear that he will recover, but i hope the animal will not be punished for it either...since there was most likely a reason


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or not.  We had a Beefmaster/Brahman cross cow who was fine until her first calf. Then, she would watch for you to turn your back and charge.... even from across ACRES of pasture. She became hamburger after the calf was big enough to wean.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

SecondHand: I note that this thread is still getting some attention. I should have mentioned something when you replied that you saw the steers testicles fall off---That tells me that he was banded, not clamped or cut. When you band a calf you MUST place the band high on the cords leading to the testicle. 

I cannot at the moment recall the exact terms, but to the best of my memory there is a knot on the cords that, if not removed, will leave an animal with a bull's aggressive instincts but still impotent. Further, there is a danger of leaving part or all of an undescended testicle. The banded calf should have a clean scar needing no attention when the scrotum with its atrophied testicles falls off.

On a related note; calves to be castrated should have it done at the youngest age possible. However, when I was last selling calves at market there was no discount for bull calves, so I did not castrate---you cannot out-guess the market, but there it was---5 and 6-;hundred pound calves getting the same price as steers. I'm told the prices are way down now.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have loaded hundreds of bulls into trucks and trailers. I have moved them in and out of small pens, up and down alleys, and herded them in pastures. I don't get in the pen with them, and have never gotten into a alley to move one. There is a name for people who get into close quarters with cattle. But the girl scouts who run this forum won't let me use it. If I have to go into a pasture with a bull, I am in a pick up truck, or on a horse. A bull has one job in this world, and we all know what that is. If a bull throws good big stout calves, I don't care what his temperament is.

I started milking cows when I was five years old. I moved them in and out of the barn, and locked them in the stanchions. I always carried a good stout stick and they knew it. Steers are good to eat, and if trained make good oxen. But they are not pets, and they should fear you. Show cattle should be handled, and groomed, but should still fear you. If they look at you as a rubbing post that brings them food, you are going to get hurt. There will always be people who refuse to believe this, and over time natural selection will weed them out.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Meinecke said:


> You can be almost certain, that when you hear animals attack people, than the person attacked did something not right...
> Knowingly or accidentally...
> And since animals are even "things" in English language and US Laws, some people relay dont treat them right and/or with respect...
> Good to hear that he will recover, but i hope the animal will not be punished for it either...since there was most likely a reason


Well... the steer was a market 4H project so my guess is he’s hamburger at this point.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Secondhand; you got experience and some learning, so go get yourself some more cattle. Muleskinner has it right, though I am not sure I agree with his ideas on bull temperament. Bad bulls throw heifers as well as bull calves, and a pasture full of bad-tempered cows makes for extra work. There are plenty of good natured bulls that throw good calves. The small farmer with twenty five cows does not want a wild and mean herd. All that said, never trust even your old milk cow, and especially so if she has a small calf.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

For someone who wants to get a wee herd of cows, this post makes me nervous. Which I suppose is a boon. We raised a herd of yak for a few years and some of them had temperament issues too. I will say bottle-babies lack the respect and manners a herd can teach them. An all-around good mother will hopefully impress that upon her young.


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

We had a bottle baby years ago "baby". I was afraid to walk to the mailbox unless she walked with me because of another cow I was afraid of. If we walked by a mesquite tree full of beans she would nudge me with her head so I would get them for her. If up to me I'd have kept her until she died.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

secondhandacres said:


> Yea I have had these two cows since last spring and they are my first. Thus the reason for this post, I’m learning. And yes I’m sure he’s a steer I seen his boys fall off shortly after I picked him up it looked pretty gross at the time. But I keep the iodine on his fleshy patch that was left, he was much smaller back then and I wasn’t to intimidated. I’m guessing he’s close to 900 lbs now


Just imagine the results if at some moment he associate you with that loss ?
Pretty well explains everything doesn’t it?


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Just imagine the results if at some moment he associate you with that loss ?
> Pretty well explains everything doesn’t it?


A lot has happened since I started this thread. That same steer is headed off to freezer camp October 14th. I set the date with the butcher this week. I’m guessing he’s 1200-1300 lbs now, vacuums the corn up every time I give it to him like it’s his job. He’s only been grain fed for the past 3 weeks and he had really filled out. Can’t wait for that first T bone!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Was it because of more temperament issues or you just had a hankerin' for hamburg?


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

altair said:


> Was it because of more temperament issues or you just had a hankerin' for hamburg?


Nah tired of feeding him. There is plenty of beef there to feed my family for a while. So its time to harvest, I just hope the end product is at least as good as what we eat from the grocery. Otherwise this whole venture was a waist


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sure it will be!


----------



## ShadowAviator (Jul 22, 2018)

It's good to be cautious when handling cattle whether they are a calf, cow, or bull. Bulls get alot of the focus because of their strength; however, I usually worry more about the cows than the bulls. The bulls we keep are fairly calm.

I won't keep any cattle that I can't be in the pen with most of the time. Even then I may have to climb a fence sometimes if someone is having a bad day.

I have never been fond of the idea of keeping a bull with a bad temperament just because he produces good calves. It always seems to cause more issues than its worth.

All that said, it kinda depends on the ranch. If you have a large range, and are set up to work with all temperaments of cattle then its a little more doable.


----------

